# Slice & Dice Knives, (Now operating as The North Boundary Knife Co?), Jasper



## EricB (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys, this is a bit off topic, but as a bunch of fellow knife lovers are in here I thought I would tell you about the experience I've had with Slice & Dice in Jasper.

So a friend of mine was going on a trip to Jasper so I told him to check out Slice & Dice. He went, liked the guy, loved the knives, and bought a folder and two t-shirts. Came home very happy and proceeded to show me his knife and tell me all about it. It was made in Canada, it was a beautiful design, it was great. Here's a screen-capture of the knife on his website:








Notice the description where it says that it is his newest creation, and takes lots of machining. Well, my friend recently noticed a very similar looking knife on instagram, and after a bit of looking around the internet he found numerous photos, videos, and reviews of Russian and Chinese made knives. The knives he found are exactly the same as the one he bought from Slice and Dice. Not similar, not almost identical, I'm talking a carbon-copy. Right down to the colour and texture of the scales, the heads of the screws, the shape of the blade, liners, lock, clip, etc. They have "D2" (the type of steel used in the blade) laser-etched on the blade in the SAME font. The logo is even in the same spot and put on with the same type of laser, just his logo instead of theirs.















I talked to Slice & Dice about this over Facebook Messenger. He danced around the questions, claimed that his was "1.26mm" bigger overall (still does not make it his own design), said that he buys the screws... Turns out that his Facebook page is set up as a "Community" so that you can't actually leave proper reviews, I started talking to him tonight and he already pulled the knife off his webpage and said that he was going to change the description to "avoid confusion"... I am not happy about this. Selling merchandise that is unoriginal and made in China is fine, the knife even feels like decent quality. But claiming that it is your own design and that it's Canadian made when he clearly orders them from China with his logo etched on?

Anyways, I thought I would let you guys know so that you don't get caught by this. Sorry if this doesn't read very well, I've been messaging back and forth with him and my buddy all night and am pretty annoyed/tired. If you guys want to see our whole back and forth conversation let me know and I can send it to you or post it here so you can make your own decisions.

I hate to tear down a company, especially a Canadian one, but this clearly made me pretty mad. Sorry for the rant, guys. Hope this isn't too off base.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Apr 29, 2016)

Unethical. That's all I have to say.


----------



## EricB (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry to bring up an old topic, but this still pisses me off (NEVER piss off a ginger) and I actually have receive two messages from people regarding
*Slice & Dice Knives Premium Quality Products* ( http://www.slice-dice.ca/ ) since I posted about them that I would also like to share here. (One came in today, in fact) So, for your reading pleasure:

Dano from Edson wrote today (19/11/2016)

"Hey I seen you're post on the slice and dice FB page! The guy is a fraud! He worked for me as an electrician when he started the "knife" thing he was importing these knives into Canada and selling them to the general public at a 500+% profit! Check out Alibabba . Com for some of his other "look a likes"

and @Doc Brown through this site said

"He did tout it as hand made. Being a local of Jasper I will assure you this news will travel around town fast.
Just wanted to say thank you! You saved me after unkowenly making a $250 mistake.

I bought the same knife in the picture earlier today. It felt nice in the hand and not bad quality. Didn't really look at it too much in store. Decided I'd drop the 250 on it.

When I got home and looked at it a little closer. The fit and finish didn't seem up to par with other knives of similar price. Then I started noticing hints of mass production.

Hit the net right away and found your post. Did a bit more research and indeed this knife sells for 35usd on the net.

I returned the knife right away to the store and got a cash refund. Only citing that my wife was pissed for spending too much. Didn't want to call the guy out when he's in arms reach of a number of knives lol"

and later wrote

"He did tout it as hand made. Being a local of Jasper I will assure you this news will travel around town fast.
I actually found a few more knives he was selling in store, online at drastically cheaper prices."

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Eric Beyer slice and dice


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like the FB link isn't working anymore?


----------



## Dogpounder (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for keeping things on the up and up, one example of the power of the consumer.


----------



## Jason Smith (May 13, 2018)

Eric B.. I joined today cause I googled slice and dice fearing the worse. And this thread popped up.. I would like to chat. I am curious about a couple things.


----------



## Mikie (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone know the owners name?  I received a Damascus knife for Christmas in 2016!  A few months later  I talked to them about the blade being bent and they agreed to fix or replace the knife.  I sent it in and gave them a few months with them saying i was getting a new one.  And it was a slow process.  Then they flat out quit talking to me and I’m out a knife they charged my fiancé $500 for.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 4, 2018)

You should file a complaint with the BBB and the Jasper Police.  If he has possession of your knife, and is refusing to interact with you, it is theft of goods valued at $500, which is a serious offense.

the proprietor's names seems to be  Boris Bukovec, phone 780-723-1667, is that what you have?

He seems to have closed his storefront at 610 Patricia street.  You can contact the Jasper Chamber of commerce to help at 780.852.4621

I hope this helps


----------



## Mikie (Jun 4, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> You should file a complaint with the BBB and the Jasper Police.  If he has possession of your knife, and is refusing to interact with you, it is theft of goods valued at $500, which is a serious offense.


Thanks. I will contact police. I was hoping to find his name and go thru small claims as well.  BBB probably can’t do anything since there doesn’t appear to be a company anymore.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 4, 2018)

Give the police all the data you have and stress that he has your property and is refusing to interact in any way.  The probable remedy is that you will get back a bent 500 dollar knife, but almost better than nothng.  He may be gone from Jasper, but the investigation has to start from the address you sent the knife to.


----------



## Mikie (Jun 4, 2018)

I just called the rcmp.  Sounds like I need his name since his business is no longer in Jasper!  I am checking into his business license to see if they can give me any info.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 4, 2018)

I've updated the original post from what I could find out (4 posts above)...


----------



## Mikie (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot.  I didn’t have a name at all for the guy. The phone #s I have found have all been disconnected.  I will try this # now.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Mikie (Jun 4, 2018)

Mikie said:


> Thanks a lot.  I didn’t have a name at all for the guy. The phone #s I have found have all been disconnected.  I will try this # now.  I appreciate your help.


There is a new store at same location called The North Boundary Knife Co.  and their photos on Facebook have he same hammer and anvil stamp in them!


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 4, 2018)

hmmm... again, you can forward this info to the RCMP;  They may ask you to try to contact the shop at the same address, but I'd definitely go with their advice on the matter.


----------



## Ross3739 (Jun 9, 2018)

Any update on this. Just curious as I’ve had dealing with the same company


----------



## Mikie (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry.  I haven’t had a chance to follow up on this yet.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 17, 2018)

This is a fascinating thread. As some of you know I started a small business this year selling skunk traps. Before I set up my Shopify site I went to a bunch of Amazon seller group meetings at the U of C. I was shocked to find out I was the only one actually manufacturing my own product, but worse than that, to discover that everyone in the meeting was re-selling bulk products at higher prices (known as "arbitrage" on Amazon) and often pawning it off as their own sometimes with "private branding" from China.

After the 4th or 5th meeting I found I was being treated as naive and stupid for thinking this was wrong. As one person said to me, "It's OK to be dishonest in business. It's called profit."

I think it is important to note that some stores that sell hand made and made in Canada items also sell mass produced items next to them. So it is important to point these things out when you see them and I thank @EricB for doing this.


----------



## BMW Rider (Jun 19, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> As one person said to me, "It's OK to be dishonest in business. It's called profit."



I would call it fraud.


----------



## Bofobo (Jun 20, 2018)

Selling at cost is not profitable, markup is ridiculous on everything because so many people are "taking a cut" before it ever reaches a consumer. Its not "right" or "fair" but unfortunately "middle man" is a job that employs people and feeds families. The show dragons den is a perfect example


----------



## Mikie (Jun 20, 2018)

My complaint was they agreed to fix a knife that was crooked from where the blade went into the handle.  They agreed to fix or make me a new one!  So I sent it in and then after about 6 months of excuses Slice and Dice quit messaging me and did not give me back a knife that my fiancé spent $500 on. She didn’t know to look down the back of a knife to see if it was true.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't mind profit, I can even accept big markups under reasonable circumstances - but lying about your product is just plain wrong.


----------



## BMW Rider (Jun 24, 2018)

The issue is not with selling for a profit, it's the marketing of an item as something it is not.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 25, 2018)

This feels like a civil case - which would mean you would need to find the company & hope they still operate under same business & sue them in small claims court.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 25, 2018)

A small claims against the former slice n dice - the director(s) assume liability for the debts- even for a defunct company, up to 7 years after dissolution.  However, since he accepted personal property, and refuses to return it, it is actually theft under the criminal code. period. this way you get the right to the original knife or a settlement of an acceptable alternative.

One can go after him in small claims and get about half the value minus filing costs, or be compelled to complete the remediation. His counter claim is that the knife, after being owned for even a short time is a 'used' knife and only worth $250.  I have seen this argument used very successfully in SCC.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 25, 2018)

You would need to pierce the corporate veil for the shareholders to assume responsibility for the debt. Which could be the case if one shows that this particular shareholder/ director acted fraudulently & he is the only one out of possible other corporation members to be held accountable. 

Of greater concern is finding him and suing him. If indeed all you can expect is half of the knife value minus filing fee I think it would be now less than $150 you can expect to win. I only dealt with SCC in US where the judge would (in most cases?) order the loosing side to pay court filing charges.


----------



## Voodoopower (Jul 12, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> A small claims against the former slice n dice - the director(s) assume liability for the debts- even for a defunct company, up to 7 years after dissolution.  However, since he accepted personal property, and refuses to return it, it is actually theft under the criminal code. period. this way you get the right to the original knife or a settlement of an acceptable alternative.
> 
> One can go after him in small claims and get about half the value minus filing costs, or be compelled to complete the remediation. His counter claim is that the knife, after being owned for even a short time is a 'used' knife and only worth $250.  I have seen this argument used very successfully in SCC.



Hey guys,

I am the guy that bought the space that was owned by S&D. Just to be clear, I do not speak to him or associate with him. I have some old stock which came with the space. I do not make knives or build knives. I simply sell knives. I sell knives from a couple very small builders, one out of Gaspe Quebec, and one out of Northern Alberta. I choose some models of folding knife that I carry, but again I have them made. 
Believe me, I learned a few things in the process of getting involved in this business. I was under the guise I was purchasing a functioning legit business with a legit builder. 
I look around the internet to see if I can find any information, but have never stumbled upon this. I have only operated since mid July of last year.
Anyone that would have given a knife to them would have went with them, and I don’t have any ties whatsoever.
I probably won’t come back on here, but if anyone has any concerns I could help you with, shoot me an email at krisbeeby@gmail.com or call the store. 
I’m just a dude that likes knives who got suckered and ended up having to figure out how I was gonna get legit supplies. I hope that if you have any concerns you would contact me instead of posting things where I may not see them. I’ve lived in jasper for about 15 yrs and work as a contractor. I’m an honest guy just trying to make my way. I never falsify where my stuff comes from and have no problem providing information on all of my knives. 
I’m sorry that some of you had poor experiences with Boris, I as well had the same experience. 
Sincerely,
Kris


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 13, 2018)

voodoo, That is why I said 'former' slice and dice...  I suspected that something like this might have happened. For theft under 2000 (or is it 10000 now?)  it is not grand theft, so police won't spend much time on it.  The best bet is to find boris himself and then turn the info over to the RCMP.  With theft of 500, it is serious enough to have him under threat of arrest, and if he tries to wiggle out, before a judge.


----------



## Voodoopower (Jul 13, 2018)

I’m pretty sure sure if you talked to enough people it would be well above 10k. There seems to be a clear pattern with his moving to towns and running up bills etc and then closing up and moving.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 13, 2018)

He will ignore you even when you find him and go to small claims. So what that you win? If he is moving from A to B to C he probably has not much property to his name. I am puzzled why there is no good way to deal with these kinds of crimes in NA.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 21, 2018)

Update!!  I had my knife returned.  Apparently they lost my address and contact info when they shut their FB account down.  Surprised to have a happy ending.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikie said:


> Update!!  I had my knife returned.  Apparently they lost my address and contact info when they shut their FB account down.  Surprised to have a happy ending.


Thanks for the info on here to help me locate Boris. Without you guys I wouldn’t have had anything to go off!!  Cheers


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 21, 2018)

glad you got your knife back!


----------

